

I hate school - wornoutman

I am tired of school. I feel like every school day is like going into a battle, coming out all beaten up and exhausted. I love assignments but when it comes to tests I cannot still and study. I am in programming and it doesn&#x27;t make sense to have written exams or test for it. I want to drop out, but I feel like school is the easiest thing in life, but if I can&#x27;t do that then how can I do anything else in life?
======
gordonzhu
Even though I've done things that many people consider harder than school
(taught myself programming, worked at Google, quit to start my own company), I
felt like succeeding in school was much more difficult.

(1) The main reason is that ~90% of the things you do in school make zero
sense. They happen just because that's the way things have always been done.
In this kind of environment, it is really hard to find the motivation and will
to succeed.

(2) Very few people actually give a fuck in school, which adds to the
dreariness. Many of the best students are just the best at gaming the system.
Most professors don't care and are focused on research. The result is that the
people at the top of the system are often the people you respect the least.

(3) Grading on a curve can be brutal. You can have an easy class where
everyone gets the material, but because the professor wants to have a certain
distribution on the test, the standard deviation is tiny. That means the line
between success and failure is actually incredibly thin. This means that
beating your peers is a lot more important than actually knowing the material
well enough. In practice, this forces students to overstudy boring material
just because everyone else is too.

------
egregiouscoder
It seems as if you don't enjoy what you are doing. I'm in college and this is
my fourth year as a CSE (computer science/engineering major). The programming
assignments should prepare you for the written exams/test and the real world
industry. Computer Science/Engineering isn't limited to just writing programs,
but understand the architecture and design patterns. If programming was a
passion of yours, test/exams should be a breeze. I don't remember the last
time I actually tried to cram/study for a test or even a final. It's because I
was applying everything I had learned. The data structures and the concepts. I
begin to read and understand how software works because I wanted to. Then I
realized that I already learned a lot of the things they were telling me in
class. So classes was just a practice/review.

Don't drop out my friend. Hang in there.

------
greenpizza13
I felt the same way about written tests when I was in school. These tests
would ask you to find errors and follow loops... this is silly since we have
modern debuggers to help with this.

Just try to remember that life is not like school. In life there aren't tests
so much as there are learning experiences. When you program, you're constantly
learning, correcting, analyzing, and perfecting until things are just right.
This is what makes it so much fun.

I agree with the others here that it would help to talk to the counselor and
your teachers. On top of that, if it helps, remember that many others went
through the similarly insane rigors of modern higher education to find that in
retrospect it was a highly helpful learning experience, if not tedious at
times.

Best of luck!

------
bavcyc
See if your school has a counseling center, they can help you with
strategies/techniques to make it through. Take a look at the tomato timer
technique and see if you can adapt/apply it to your situation.

Very rarely will you ever do 100% of what you enjoy in life. And if all you do
is what you enjoy, then it becomes ordinary and can lose it's luster.

From my perspective, academics is 'jumping through hoops' to obtain a
credential. My strategy for making it through was to find things I enjoyed to
use as a reward for completing what I didn't want to do. I would also do
research on a topic of interest and figure out how to learn it along with good
ways to apply it.

------
debacle
> I feel like school is the easiest thing in life

If you are unmotivated, the easiest things in life can still be very taxing.

And if you are depressed, some days you aren't capable of tying your shoes.

------
minimumuser
Tell people how you feel - teacher, parents, counsellor - whoever.

If all else fails, remember this...

"he will never amount to anything" \- Einstein's teacher to his father.

